
What I Believe - raju
http://digitalcasserole.blogspot.com/2005/05/what-i-believe.html
======
sidsavara
I have no idea how appropriate or inappropriate to Hacker News this is, but it
is awesome so I'm upvoting it. I especially like that it is from May 2005.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
_Ultimately, people don’t want drills. They want holes._

Yep, that's going into my quotes file.

------
ObieJazz
I believe I've seen enough slam poetry already.

------
sharkfish
_I...believe you’re either pro life or pro death._

Bleh. Black and white thinking. Bleh.

